# Does Anybody Sell Custom Fit Roo Covers?



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

I would like to have a cover fit snug on the 23KRS. The square one just isn't cutting it anymore.

So does _anyone_ sell one yet?


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes they do, but it is a one-off custom order. Run ya 'bout a grand or so.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

